# football coaching courses in cyprus



## kyriakos (Jun 30, 2013)

hi guys, i'm new to expat forum. i was wondering if anyone knows if there is any football coaching courses in Cyprus. thanks guys


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

kyriakos said:


> hi guys, i'm new to expat forum. i was wondering if anyone knows if there is any football coaching courses in Cyprus. thanks guys


Are you a coach looking for further coaching or a player looking for coaching?


----------



## JohnnyThoughtful (Jun 28, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Are you a coach looking for further coaching or a player looking for coaching?


I would be very interested in coaching football in Cyprus. I am looking at moving over in January and though I have no specific coaching qualifications, I have playing experience at various levels including semi-pro.

Chris


----------



## kyriakos (Jun 30, 2013)

hi chris, sounds good will you be coaching people to become coaches? are you registered to the FA and will there be any certificates after that you will provide? 
thank you very much


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kyriakos said:


> hi chris, sounds good will you be coaching people to become coaches? are you registered to the FA and will there be any certificates after that you will provide?
> thank you very much


If you read the post properly you will see that Chris has no qualifications so how could he offer coaching with certificates?


----------



## JohnnyThoughtful (Jun 28, 2013)

I've looked into FA coaching qualifications and even assuming I could decipher the correct path to take, there are too few courses between now and my planned "C-Day" (Cyprus day) to get sufficient courses done in time. Much as I can see the benefits of a structured coaching pathway, too often it removes the ability of those experienced from providing the free, grass-roots coaching that I was/am keen on providing. Perhaps I should look to cricket and rugby instead of Football.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyThoughtful said:


> I've looked into FA coaching qualifications and even assuming I could decipher the correct path to take, there are too few courses between now and my planned "C-Day" (Cyprus day) to get sufficient courses done in time. Much as I can see the benefits of a structured coaching pathway, too often it removes the ability of those experienced from providing the free, grass-roots coaching that I was/am keen on providing. Perhaps I should look to cricket and rugby instead of Football.


Rugby and/or Cricket in Cyprus?  Never seen anything to give me the impression these sports are played there, but I could be wrong 

For the right person/team/setup/structure there is an opportunity in Cyprus for football coaching.


----------



## JohnnyThoughtful (Jun 28, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Rugby and/or Cricket in Cyprus?  Never seen anything to give me the impression these sports are played there, but I could be wrong


I think there's actually a very interesting article in this very forum about the plight of the Cyprus Rugby team and it's battle with the IRB for recognition


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyThoughtful said:


> I think there's actually a very interesting article in this very forum about the plight of the Cyprus Rugby team and it's battle with the IRB for recognition


WOW, I honestly never knew that 'rugger' was played in sunny Cyprus :embarassed:


----------



## JohnnyThoughtful (Jun 28, 2013)

Clearly lots of players with asbestos knees!


----------

